# LG and sony Ultra HDTV at CES 2013



## sumit_anand (Jan 7, 2013)

LG is planning to lauch their 55" and 65" ultra HDTV's at the CES starting tomorrow but it may get a tough fight with Sony which is also rumored to launch first 4K OLED TV at the CES. The launch of 4K OLED TV may be rumor but since it has been reported by tech sites like HDTVtest, The Verge so there might be some genuineness in it.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 8, 2013)

sumit_anand said:


> LG is planning to lauch their 55" and 65" ultra HDTV's at the CES starting tomorrow but it may get a tough fight with Sony which is also rumored to launch first 4K OLED TV at the CES. The launch of 4K OLED TV may be rumor but since it has been reported by tech sites like HDTVtest, The Verge so there might be some genuineness in it.



Everything said in this post is true!  I'm curious to see which OLED technology the Sony 4K OLED TV uses, RBG or WRBG.  And in case anyone is wondering, there have been no mention of price on any of these TVs, nor is there a set release date.  However, I will say that the 4K TVs by LG will definitely be released this year (I will take a gander and say that it will be released before the 2nd quarter ends).  As for Sony's 4K OLED TV, from my understanding, it is still a prototype, so it may be a long while before we get to see one!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 8, 2013)

^

Yes just like the OLED TV launch this year. I'm sure you know the truth behind the OLED tv launch, don't you?  Also I am willing to bet there won't be any 4K OLED from LG until Q4 this year (mostly that isn't gonna happen either) because the technology to make 4K OLED is currently only with Sony. 

You can ask your bosses if you don't believe me


----------



## sumit_anand (Jan 9, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Everything said in this post is true!  I'm curious to see which OLED technology the Sony 4K OLED TV uses, RBG or WRBG.  And in case anyone is wondering, there have been no mention of price on any of these TVs, nor is there a set release date.  However, I will say that the 4K TVs by LG will definitely be released this year (I will take a gander and say that it will be released before the 2nd quarter ends).  As for Sony's 4K OLED TV, from my understanding, it is still a prototype, so it may be a long while before we get to see one!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Yeah, I do know about the Sony 4k TV being just a prototype with no official details about the price and release date but The Verge claims that the product may be available in US by the summer this year so we can wait and watch for that. I would say that LG has taken a nice initiative by making the ultra HDTV's in smaller size so that the small size may become affordable for the consumers by keeping the price less than 10,000$.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 9, 2013)

^

At this point in time, LG doesn't even have a 4K OLED prototype.  Selling one is too far away. The Full HD OLED TVs from LG are not commercial products either, only 1000 will be made. That doesn't mean Sony OLED TV is coming either. NO OLED TV will come anytime soon. There are a lot of difficulties in OLED manufacturing process and ALL brands are at a deadlock currently. 

So the earliest we can see ACTUAL production OLED TVs would be 2016.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 9, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Yes just like the OLED TV launch this year. I'm sure you know the truth behind the OLED tv launch, don't you?  Also I am willing to bet there won't be any 4K OLED from LG until Q4 this year (mostly that isn't gonna happen either) because the technology to make 4K OLED is currently only with Sony.
> 
> You can ask your bosses if you don't believe me



An LG executive hinted sometime in the middle of last year that LG is working on developing 4K OLED TVs as well, so it's hard to say when exactly LG will show off its own 4K OLED technology.  Needless to say, there's probably still a lot of development that needs to be done since it never showed up during the CES2013.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 9, 2013)

^

True, it's very difficult to produce 4K OLED. And since I am sure LG won't approach Sony to get the license to use Sony proprietary tech, it has to make its own technology and that will take quite a long time.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't get the need of 4k oled this time...I mean oled's are so hard to manufacture as per now and all the brands like lg, samsung are struggling to get their oleds released and now 4k oled?
What about the price of those tv's? I mean the prices will be so so high that no one gonna afford them in the initial stage.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 14, 2013)

Sam22 said:


> I don't get the need of 4k oled this time...I mean oled's are so hard to manufacture as per now and all the brands like lg, samsung are struggling to get their oleds released and now 4k oled?
> What about the price of those tv's? I mean the prices will be so so high that no one gonna afford them in the initial stage.



True, the prices are quite exorbitant.  However, for these companies, their 4K, OLED or 4K OLED TVs is just to show the world that these companies are on top of their game in developing new and exciting technologies.  They do not expect the average consumer to purchase these TVs.  As randomuser111 has said, it is very difficult to produce OLED TVs, let alone 4K OLED TVs, so it will take quite some time this technology becomes mainstream for the rest of us.  As of now, they were only created for bragging rights.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Jan 15, 2013)

Talks about the already launched ultra hdtv from lg, sony may be ok but 4k oled tv? No way as per me, I bet it's not going to attract max of the users because of the price itself. and I don't think that any of the brand is ready to ship their 4k oled tv in the near future and also not to forget about the Sony 4k oled Tv failure at the CES press conference, that in itself is sufficient to claim that Sony still has some work to do in their 4k oled tv's..


----------



## Ankit Omar (Jan 16, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> True, the prices are quite exorbitant.  However, for these companies, their 4K, OLED or 4K OLED TVs is just to show the world that these companies are on top of their game in developing new and exciting technologies.  They do not expect the average consumer to purchase these TVs.  As randomuser111 has said, it is very difficult to produce OLED TVs, let alone 4K OLED TVs, so it will take quite some time this technology becomes mainstream for the rest of us.  As of now, they were only created for bragging rights.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!


I would say I have a doubt on this 4K-OLED TV, till date we don’t have OLED TV to experience in real and now talking about 4k OLED TV is like a dream and nothing more than that.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 20, 2013)

shaurya.malik88 said:


> Talks about the already launched ultra hdtv from lg, sony may be ok but 4k oled tv? No way as per me, I bet it's not going to attract max of the users because of the price itself. and I don't think that any of the brand is ready to ship their 4k oled tv in the near future and also *not to forget about the Sony 4k oled Tv failure at the CES press conference, that in itself is sufficient to claim that Sony still has some work to do in their 4k oled tv's*..



I think something like this can happen with any brand...


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 20, 2013)

@Shaurya 

Buddy, Sony only made the 4K OLED TV. Sony doesn't make Windows. So blame Microsoft for the Blue Screen of Death. The TV has nothing to do with Windows BSOD. Please try and be more sensible next time


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Feb 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> *because the technology to make 4K OLED is currently only with Sony.
> 
> *



Only Sony is not the brand in 4K OLED manufacturing, but Panasonic also. So we can't say nowadays only Sony have the 4K OLED technology. LG has already shown its OLED and 4k and we can expect 4K OLED from LG soon.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Feb 22, 2013)

Jitendra Singh said:


> Only Sony is not the brand in 4K OLED manufacturing, but Panasonic also. So we can't say nowadays only Sony have the 4K OLED technology. LG has already shown its OLED and 4k and we can expect 4K OLED from LG soon.



The ground reality is that these 4K OLED TVs showcased by both Sony and Panasonic are nothing more than prototypes at the moment. Manufacturing 4K OLED TVs would be a different ball game altogether. And honestly, I don't see any benefit in creating TVs having OLED panels and 4K capabilities as both technologies are relatively new. The sensible thing on these manufacturer's part would be to let the technologies mature before throwing moolah into the production line..


----------

